# Star Wars: Interbellum (OOC)



## Rox08 (Mar 22, 2008)

(My last game didnt generate much interest- so any interest in a Star Wars game?)

Game rules used- Star Wars Saga Edition

Time period -The 19 year period between Ep III and IV (current year is 17 BBY)

4 players wanted, races and classes per the saga rules, droid characters allowed as well.

Level 2 point buy per rules

Updates a couple of times a week, more if possible.

Characters are sympathetic to the now defunct Republic, attempting to escape the ever growing grasp of the Empire, and if possible resist its rule.


----------



## Rox08 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Opening Crawl:*

*Star Wars : Interbellum*​
The Republic is dead! Across the galaxy, darkness spreads as the EMPEROR PALPATINE extends his control. Imperial forces, led by DARTH VADER, search for the surviving Jedi. The ranks of the stormtroopers begin to swell as systems are occupied and dissent is crushed. Despite this, many remain dedicated to the old ideals of the Republic and attempt to deal with the new order. 

Meanwhile, on the peaceful planet of Alderaan, a group of heroes answer a call to action from Viceroy Organa to perform a mission of mercy......​


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 10, 2008)

*bump*

A bit more info-

I am myself nothing more than a casual fan of Star Wars. I have just a passing acquaintance with the Expanded Universe and a bit more with the myriad of SW video games. So for game purposes, the only thing "Canon" is what is contained in the movies and what we ourselves create. I know the EU backstory is pretty pervasive and can bleed a bit into the mix so I'm flexible.

The "interwar" period should allow for intrigue and adventure. Source material can be used from both sets of films, making it accessible to all. The Empire makes for the best villians this side of Nazis and stomping stormtroopers is always fun. Sith assassins, bounty hunters, and starship battles. And no major characters from the movies need interfere, so the PC's are the heroes.

And we can use this time period before Mr Lucas gets out his live action TV series.

Interested?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 10, 2008)

This looks like fun.

I think playing a Seperatist Mercenary who saw the first atrocities of the empire first-hand might be a good fit.  He sees the Empire as proof he was on the right side, and now he's looking for someone to sign up with to help him keep up the fight.  He might also have some interest in bounty hunting.

Zane Fey'lin, Bothan Scout 1/Soldier 1.  I think I'll fight with a Force Pike, but carry a blaster pistol and grenades around as well.

[sblock=Zane Fey’lin]			
Medium Bothan Scout 1/Soldier 1
*Force* 6 *Dark Side* 0
*Init* +8; *Senses* Perception +6 (reroll)
*Languages* Basic, Bothese, Huttese
*Defenses* Ref 18 (flat-footed 16), Fort 15, Will 14
*Hp* 36; *Threshold* 15
*Special Defenses* Shake it Off
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* force pike +3 (2d8+6) or
*Melee* punch +3 (1d4+4) or
*Ranged* Blaster pistol +3 (3d6+1) 
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +3
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Talents* Acute Senses, Melee Smash
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light), Shake it Off, Weapon Proficiency (advanced, pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills* Endurance +7, Initiative +8, Perception +6, Pilot +8, Stealth +8, Survival +6
Possessions force pike (w/ 2 energy cells), combat jumpsuit, blaster pistol (w/ power pack 100/100) in concealed holster, bandoleer (glowrod), credit chip with 20 credits, license for force pike, combat jumpsuits, and blaster pistols[/sblock]

25 point buy now, more hitpoints


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Definetly. I'll come up with a consept ASAP.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Once again I'm stuck with head full of consepts and I can't pick just one. A mandalorian warrior, a wookiee warrior, a trandoshan warrior, a gunga warrior . Well at least I managed to pick a class . Although I love lightsabers I think I can live without one and not go with jedi this time. I play few already so I want to try something else.

Oh and because you are not familiar with the expanded universe you might like to check wookieepedia. If for nothing else, then to reap ideas from.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm. Post Republic, pre-Empire.

Would a force-sensitive be too weird? They'd definitely have a good reason to flee the Empire and support the Republic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm also interested in a force sensitive character. A Jensaarai. Unsure about race.
Human, Cerean, Tandroshan or Zabrak.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you planning on giving us a ship or do we get around with someone else flying? If you are, I could take up the pilot role...


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 10, 2008)

A few answers- 25 point buy , 21 if a droid character

Max gold, max hp at level 2

You shall have a ship at your disposal.

Forse sensetive/ Jedi chars are fine. The game is set two years after the foundation of the Empire- while Jedi are hunted beings, things are in flux. Alderaan has become an unofficial gathering place for like minded people clusted around Bail Organa. The "movement" is still vestigal and covert and Alderaan is still a safe haven.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay then. I'd like to do a pilot. Scout/Soldier perhaps. Not sure of the race yet. I'll get to details when I get off work.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe we have 4. Ill leave this open for a bit. I await ideas and questions. Thanks.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Rox08, do you have the _Starships of the Galaxy_? If you do I might use options from there. If not, then I'll just use the core book.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2008)

I would like to play a droid soldier. A reprogrammed killer droid, with somehow the HK series appearance and speak pattern, but not evil... just... a bit sadistic.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 11, 2008)

Blackrat I actually dont have the starship book anymore. For right now Id just like to stick to the new saga book.

Im going to close recruiting. I'll check back and have some more background info and ship data soon.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 11, 2008)

Changed out a level of Scout for a level of Soldier.  Edited stats accordingly.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*the ship*

Your ship is a YT-1300 freighter, stats as per page 182-3 in the saga book. The ship is "stock" although it shows asteroid damage on the upper hull. Property of Bail Organa it was completely refurbished after being bought from a salvage yard.

The ships database shows it was manufactured 43 years ago. The ship currently has no name and no record of previous owner(s). Some witty soul did however, scrawl "Asteroid Magnet" in Huttesse outside the cockpit pod, something apparently so humorous that it has survived the months of repair work.

Feel free to name the ship as you will, or I shall if you want.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 11, 2008)

BTW I completely missed that another Star Wars game existed in roughly the same time period. Didnt look very closely in the Playing the Game threads


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 11, 2008)

Rox08 said:
			
		

> Blackrat I actually dont have the starship book anymore. For right now Id just like to stick to the new saga book.



Yeah that's okay. There's actually nothing good for low-level character anyway now that I had chance to skim through it again.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to make a Trandoshan Noble/Soldier.

Born to a wealthy clan of 'Dosh warriors S'Sheer has never felt poverty in his life, nor is he going to, thanks to the stipend his clan has given him. He was trained in traditional ways of 'Dosh, becoming a hardy warrior and was schooled to become officer. That was before the war and he was sent to learn with a mercenary group. The rest of the group got slaughtered but S'Sheer was saved by another mercenary. He swore a life-debt as is customary for his people and they have now come to work this old republic senator who is fighting against the treacherous empire.

S'Sheer is quite reckless when let in the cockpit but his flying skills are no doubt extraordinary. He is not typical 'Dosh in that he is friendlier than his species' reputation but nevertheless he is as ferocious warrior as all his kin.

S'Sheer is short and agile for a 'Dosh, with almost black scales spotted with reddish tint. He has once lost an arm and for that reason his left hand and arm are a bit lighter shade than the other.



Shaggy. Do you want a loyal 'Dosh friend? Looking at your short backstory makes Zane perfect for having saved S'Sheer's life.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

*Marius*


```
Medium Human Jedi 1/Soldier 1
[B]Force[/B] 6 Dark Side 0
Init +8; Senses Perception +8
[B]Languages[/B] Basic, Sith
[B]Defenses[/B] Ref 15 (flat-footed 13), Fort 16, Will 15
[B]Hp[/B] 44; [B]Threshold[/B] 16
[B]Special Defenses[/B] -
[B]Speed[/B] 6 squares
[B]Melee[/B] lightsaber +2 (2d8) or
[B]Melee[/B] punch +2 (1d4) or
[B]Ranged[/B] Blaster pistol -1 (3d6) 
[B]Base Atk +2; Grp +2[/B]
[B]Abilities[/B] Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10
[B]Talents[/B] Clear Mind, Armored Defense
[B]Feats[/B] Armor Proficiency (light), Force Sensitivity, Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, simple weapons),
Skill Focus (Use the Force), Force Training
[B]Skills [/B]Acrobatics +8, Initiative +8, Perception +8, Use the Force +10

[U]Force Powers:[/U]
Force Thrust, Mind Trick, Move Object

[U]Equipment:[/U]
Lightsaber
Ritual Armor -> Light cortosis armor.
 This is fashioned by the Jensaarai themselves.
 Probably as expensive as a lightsaber.
 He has it, but will not use it untill much later in the game.
 It is a background thing

Ion Pistol                      250  licensed
License                          13
Stun Batton                    15
Mace                              50
Combat Gloves              150

Blast Helmet and Vest    500

remaining: 222 credits
```
Marius is a human Jensaarai from the Suarbi system, in the Quence Sector, containing the planet Suarbi 7 and the primary star Suarbi. It is located in the Outer Rim between the Corellian Run and Rimma Trade Route.
After some "misunderstandings" between his force sect and the empire, the Jensaarai send him out to find other resistance groups aginst the emporer's rule. He is wary of other force-users and tries to keep his abilities secret. His secret possessions include his "ceremonial" armor, fashioned like a Corellian sand panther and his indigo lightsaber.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Shaggy. Do you want a loyal 'Dosh friend? Looking at your short backstory makes Zane perfect for having saved S'Sheer's life.




Sounds good to me.  We certainly could fit the Mercenaries with morals thing that Chewbacca and Han supplied in the original films.  I love good Archetypes.

[half-joking question] So, How soon you gonna get Inspire Zeal?  Cause that's the level I can possibly 1-shot unsuspecting poor saps with my Force Pike.[/half-joking question]


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just an fyi, by tomorrow Im going to post a sort of "prologue" in the IC thread. No hurry, I just want  1) to set the tone and 2) get a large amount of typng out of the way since part of next week will be  sort of busy for me.

I like the buddy mercenary thing going on and Im glad to see we have one Jedi. We look to have five so I'll do roll call ina few days and see how we stand on char gen.

Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2008)

Mew. Having trouble deciding on a concept!

What roles have people already called?

We have a pilot I saw...what else?


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think we have soldier, noble,scout, jedi and droid in various multi class combos. Dont see scoundrel or a "fringer" type ala the old ruleset. 

Speaking of the old ruleset, if anyone is interested you may take the outlaw tech talent tree   or the tech specialist feat via the link to the web enhancement. 

My apologies for not saying so earlier.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmm!

I could definitely do a fringer/scoundrel sort...

Not sure if that's wide, being a scoundrelly force sensitive sort. hee hee...


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 13, 2008)

[sblock=S'Sheer]Trandoshan Noble 1/Soldier 1
Destiny ?; Force 6
Init 7; Senses Perception 5(+2)
Languages: Basic, Dosh, Bocce, Rodese, Bothese, Huttese, Binary.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 17 (flatfooted 16), Fort 17, Will 13
Hp 32; Treshold 17
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 3
Ranged 2
Base attack 1
---------------------------------------------
str 14, dex 12, con 13, int 14, wis 8, cha 12

Talents: Wealth, Armored Defence

Feats: B=Toughness, N1=Linquistics, Weapon Prof.(Simple, Pistol), S1=Armor Prof.(Light), L1=Skill Focus (Pilot)

Skills: Deception 7, Gather Info 7, Initiative 7, Knowledge (Tactics) 8, Perception 5, Persuasion 6, Pilot 12, Use Computer 8

Possessions: Blaster Pistol 525 (Targeting Scope 100), Armored Flight Suit 4200 (Helmet Package 4000), Vibro-Axe 550, Credit Chip 100, Datapad 1000, All-Temperature Cloak 100, Utility Belt 500, Bandolier 100, Hip-Holster 25, Stun Grenade x2 525, (Credits=3075)[/sblock]
[sblock=picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock=Background & Description]Born to a wealthy clan of 'Dosh warriors S'Sheer has never felt poverty in his life, nor is he going to, thanks to the stipend his clan has given him. He was trained in traditional ways of 'Dosh, becoming a hardy warrior and was schooled to become officer. That was before the war and he was sent to learn with a mercenary group. The rest of the group got slaughtered but S'Sheer was saved by another mercenary. He swore a life-debt as is customary for his people and they have now come to work this old republic senator who is fighting against the treacherous empire.

S'Sheer is quite reckless when let in the cockpit but his flying skills are no doubt extraordinary. He is not typical 'Dosh in that he is friendlier than his species' reputation but nevertheless he is as ferocious warrior as all his kin.

S'Sheer is short and agile for a 'Dosh, with almost black scales spotted with reddish tint. He has once lost an arm and for that reason his left hand and arm are a bit lighter shade than the other.[/sblock]
Here's my 'Dosh. I was thinking that I'd spend some money on upgrading the ship but the rules are quite light for that in the book :\ .


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the groups shaping up nicely for a rag tag group of resistence fighters. 

A force sensetive scoundrel? Hmmm, but then again every group needs a Han Solo 

The upgrade rules will have to be addressed at some point if we go on long enough working on that and open to suggestions. For now its not too great an issue. 

I went ahead and posted three "prologue=y type posts in the IC here. 

When we all feel ready we'll begin.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 13, 2008)

About our ship. I thought others might find this helpfull too: http://www.seventhsanctum.com/generate.php?Genname=pirateshipnamer

Using it I got a name _Captain's Greed_, which isn't bad. If someone comes up with a better one, please tell. Then again, no matter the name S'Sheer is going to call it _The Rustbucket_


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

Rox08 said:
			
		

> ... and Im glad to see *we have one Jedi*. We look to have five so I'll do roll call ina few days and see how we stand on char gen.
> 
> Thanks!



More a grey Jedi   
Do you need more background? I like to fine develop my characters in-game personally.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 13, 2008)

Walking Dad my apologies a grey jedi  No need to have any more background, feel free to develop the character in game.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2008)

Han Solo is force-sensitive? Hee... I didn't know that though, so it's not plageristic. 

It strikes me too that since we're a ship crew, we should have some shipboard functions, perhaps...duties at least. That'd also help explain how we all came together in the first place.

Blackrat nailed the pilot position...I could be sort of...techie, maybe... Techie force sensitive? Hee. That might be a little overly broad, I guess.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 14, 2008)

As for crew positions, I would like to make one change to the ship. Your ship has 3 laser cannons, not the one each requiring a different gunner. Stats as per the single cannon listed. Just a slight upgrade.

Also the R4 unit described in the IC thread is along for the ride. He is unheroic droid level 2 (stats identical the R2 unit on page 198 sans flying locomotion) and can assist with shipboard systems but probably little else.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2008)

I will have BT-23 ready and going for tomorrow, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds good Voda Vosa.

So far we have:

Shaggy as Zane Fey’lin, Bothan Scout 1/Soldier 1
Blackrat as S'Sheer, Trandoshan Noble 1/Soldier 1 ( and faithful companion)
Walking Dad as Marius,  Human Jensaarai Jedi 1/Soldier 1
Shayuri TBA
Voda Vosa as sarcastic heroic droid


Your ship "the Rustbucket" as provisionally nicknamed by S'sheer.

R4-A22 ships astromech droid.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2008)

I think I'm gonna have to do the unthinkable...and pass on Force Sensitivity.

It's cool...but my concept is leaning more and more techie. I am eying the Slicer talent tree as well. A slicer/mechanic sort, who keeps the ship running and makes cool, fun little gizmos and hacks the droids to sing duets...oh, er, I mean, only the NPC. Mostly.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok I may be away for a few days. If possible Id like everyone's final character in by Friday, then we can get rolling. Please have all possessions accounted for, etc.

Also, for those interested I have found my Saga Starships of the Galaxy Book if anyone wants to pulls feats talents etc from that tome.

See you in a few!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

Any good "scrappy techie" feats or scoundrel talents?

I'm thinking sort of like Kaylee from Serenity. Not book learnt engineering...just lots of time around various systems, and a healthy dose of natural talent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2008)

BT-23 droid soldier.

```
Initiative +6, Perception +2
Age: NA
Height: 1.5 meters
Weight: 70 kg
Hair: None
Eyes: green
Languages: Basic, Binary, High Galactic

Str 16, +3 (10 points)
Dex 12, +1 (2 points)
Con NA
Int 12, +1 (6 points)
Wis 10, +0 (2 points)
Cha  9, -1 (1 points)

HP: 40/40
Damage Threshold: 16
Condition: Normal

Reflex Defense: 14 (Flat Footed 13)
Fortitude Defense: 15
Will Defense: 11

Attacks
+4 Ranged, Blaster Rifle 3d8 or 2d8 (stun) or
-3 Ranged, Autofire

+3 Ranged, Blaster Pistol 3d6 or 2d6 (stun) or
-3 Ranged, Autofire 

+4 Melee, Stun Baton 1d6 or 2d6 (stun)

Skills
Acrobatics +2, Untrained
Climb +4, Untrained
Deception +1, Untrained
Endurance +4, Untrained
Gather Information +1, Untrained
Initiative +7, Trained
Jump +4, Untrained
Knowledge (tactics) +7, Trained
Mechanics +7, Trained
Perception +3, Untrained, +2 Equipment Bonus
Persuasion +1, Untrained
Pilot +2, Untrained
Ride +2, Untrained
Stealth +2, Untrained
Survival +1, Untrained
Swim +4, Untrained
Treat Injury +1, Untrained
Use Computer +7, Trained

Feats
Weapon Proficiency (Pistols)
Weapon Proficiency (Rifles)
Weapon Proficiency (Simple)
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Armor Proficiency (Medium)
Point Blank Shot
Quick draw

Talents
Devastating Attack (Rifles)

Force Points: 0

Starting Wealth = 3000 credits

Equipment
Droid
2 Arms with hands(Free)
Locomotion: Legs (Free)
Heuristic Processor (Free, 5kg)
Comlink (250cr, 0.1kg)
Vocabulator (50cr 0.5kg)
Compartment Space 2kg (100cr)
Improved Sensor Package (200cr, 2.5kg)
Armor Plasteel Shell (400cr, 2kg)
Locked Access (50 cr)
Equipped
Stun Baton (15cr, .5kg)
Blaster Pistol (550cr, 1kg)
Blaster Rifle (1100cr, 4.5kg)
4 Energy Packs (100cr, .4kg)
2 Energy Cells (20cr)
Hip Holster (25cr, .5kg)
Tool Kit (250cr, 1kg)


Credit Chip (w/ 895cr)

Total Weight Carried: 10. kg
Light Load/Encumbered/Stagger: 64kg/128kg/256kg
```

After his manufacture, the droid line BT was found to get highly independent, due to some errors in the processor wiring. BT droids were supposed for military usage before the clones, but was discontinued after some incidents. A few droids make it out to these days, and one of them is BT-23. He has a notable behavior, mostly making sarcastic assessments and statements about living organisms, which it considers inferiors. 
He was purchased originally from a droid dealer in dantooine.

Anyone who wants to be BT-23 owner?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

I would take a droid. A force user with a droid companion=classic.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 18, 2008)

Voda Vosa I love the droid pic!

Shayuri, the only non pilot or tactical feats/talents are outlaw tech talent tree and feat whic are in the link as a web enhancement but made it into the starships book.

Walking Dad if I can get your creds/possessions just for completion's sake, I'd appreciate it (unless Im not seeing it)

Unless anyone needs more time or there are any glaring numerical faults with the PCs Ill throw open the game tommorrow evening (Central US time)

Let me know if no one is ready yet or has any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

GLEEE

OUTLAW TECH

That's PERFECT.

You have my gratitude.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2008)

he he took me a wile to find some that I like.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Rox08 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Walking Dad if I can get your creds/possessions just for completion's sake, I'd appreciate it (unless Im not seeing it)
> 
> ...



Equipment added.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

Urgle...I'm gonna post my WIP sheet here so I can dink on it over the day. Feel free to comment, but remember it's not done yet. 

[sblock]Name: Ashlin Veda
Profession: Outlaw Tech
Force Points: 6
Medium Human Female Scoundrel 2
Init: +8; Perception: +6
Languages: Basic, Binary, Huttese, Bocce
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Fort 13 Ref 18 Will 13
Hit Points: 21; Threshold 13
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee +0
Ranged +3
Base Attack +1; Grapple +0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 10, Chr 12
Talents: Personalized Modifications (1std +1 hit, +2 dmg)
Feats: Point Blank Shot (class), WP: Pistol (Class, WP: Simple (Class), Tech Specialist, Armor Proficiency: Light, Skill Focus: Mechanics
Trained Skills: 
Mechanics +14
Use Computer +9
Knowledge: Technology +9
Knowledge: Physical Sciences +9
Deception +7
Perception +6
Initiative +8

Equipment: 
Money: 5245cr cred 

Weapon
Blaster Pistol, +4 to hit, 3d6 dmg (2d6 stun), 1kg, 100 shots, 1500cr
- Upgraded accuracy

Armor
Padded Flight Suit, +4 Ref, +1 Fort, +4 max dex, -2 ArmCh, 5kg, 3000cr
- Upgraded protection

Gear
Datapad, .5kg, 1000cr
Mesh Tape, .5kg, 5cr
Security Kit, 1kg, 750cr
Utility Belt, 4kg, 500cr

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience: 1000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height: 
Weight: 
Hair: 
Eyes: 

Appearance:



Background:
[/sblock]


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Roll Call Redux*

I like the scoundrel, look forward to seeing it in all its techie glory

Shaggy as Zane Fey’lin, Bothan Scout 1/Soldier 1
Blackrat as S'Sheer, Trandoshan Noble 1/Soldier 1 ( and faithful companion)
Voda Vosa as BT-23, sarcastic heroic Droid Soldier
Walking Dad as Marius, Human Jensaarai Jedi 1/Soldier 1 (owner of BT-23)
Shayuri as Jhala(?) Human Scoundrel 2 (and possibly outlaw tech)



Your ship Captain's Greed  "the Rustbucket" as provisionally nicknamed by S'sheer. Property of Bail Organa, this freighter is officially registered as a private freight carrier out of Corellia.


R4-A22  ships astromech droid.

Just a few more items :

So when we get started, I would like to use invisible castle for die rolls. Please roll your own die for skill checks attcks, just keep a running log under your characters name. I shall do the same, but reserve the Dm right for hidden rolls.

We are not using destiny points. I haven't really mentioned that,so I am now


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2008)

When do we start? =D


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, ok, I was awaiting the final build of Shayuri's scoundrel. However, I'm looking forward to starting, so I'll begin the game as we await our scoundrel. Hopefully no one is a messageboard purist and be offended  I'm going to throw the game open.

So- game on! Begin posting  , and when you plot your course we'll take off!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2008)

Character sheet updated!

Ashlin Veda is on the wayyyyyy...

I was gonna ask if I could use Tech Specialist to have upgraded any of my stuff before game start...but then I rolled a lousy 5 on starting funds, so it's no longer a possibility.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like Ashlin. For what its worth you have max creds and hp at chargen. 

Let me know when Ashlin is final  Your reflex save looks a little high.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

+2 from Scoundrel, +2 from Dex...+4 modifier to the base defense of 20. Is that not how it works?

*actually reads book* ...lol...

My bad. Sorry. I'll fix that.

If I have max cred, can I use the Tech Specialist feat to trick out my gun and armor a bit at character start?


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 21, 2008)

No problem- feel free to upgrade, just spend your creds.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 23, 2008)

BTW if anyone thinks the game is moving too fast or feels they have missed an opportunity to post let me know . It may take a bit to find a good pace, so I appreciate any input.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought the part where we jumped from our intro straight to the planet was a bit of a neckbreaker. I had kind of liked the idea of RPing our meeting and so on.

But no big.


----------



## Rox08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Agreed. I am notoriously bad with beginnings, not wanting the game to wither before it begins. Every group is different, but its good to know. Input is always appreciated

I am enjoying the characterizations so far and definately want to encourage inter party RPing and posting, so the game isnt just "respond to the DM." Ill ease off the gas a bit. I am shooting for a pace of a caouple updates a week or so.

Hey at least I didnt have you meet in a cantina or wake up in a prison..


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2008)

Arr, no worries. Beginnings are always tricky. 

Updated sheet a little...upgraded weapon and armor. I'm dithering between upgrading my tool kits, or buying a little helper droid. 

Will finish today.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2008)

What happened to this?


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

Rox hasn't been on since the 22nd.

No idea why.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

Perhaps he is ill. I hope this game isn't dead.


----------



## Blackrat (May 7, 2008)

Bummer. I really liked this character...


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

It's so weird when people just vanish without a word.

But it happens a lot.


----------

